# W/H Install



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

This is a customer of mine who didn't realize I quit at BF early this year and called them when the heater leaked a few months ago. I was called over the weekend to flush the heater and clear up an odor coming from the heater. I thought I'd toss up a few pics of the install he got from the "plumber" they must have sent out.













A hole bunch of parts that shouldn't be involved in a T&P line...












Done...












Nothing fancy, I just had my camera and thought I'd take a few pics.










Paul


----------



## user2091 (Sep 27, 2009)

nice done!


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

No escutcheon and insulation too close to the draft diverter. Fail.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Whoever put that in should be ashamed of the work they do. If it was some newbie then the person who sent them out should be ashamed. I really hope that someone didn't pay for that . That kind of work gives all of us a bad name. All that will matter is that someone had a nice clean sticker that says plumber on it.  I hate that stuff.

Hack, Hack, Hackety Hack.

Nice clean up.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

I hope you ripped off the BF sticker.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

GREENPLUM said:


> I hope you ripped off the BF sticker.


 
I thought about it for a while but didn't. It's at the tasting room of a local winery and the owner now has my info so I left it. I'm confident he'll call me from now on.





Paul


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Looks much better!


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Indiana Plumber said:


> All that will matter is that someone had a nice clean sticker that says plumber on it.


 
The sticker was crooked and had air bubbles and wrinkles in it. 





Paul


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Looks like 90% of the heaters around here.


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

I don't even bother with the insulation too often.....doesn't do a whole lot. But that's about average when a plumber does the install!


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I have a question. Not ball busting!

I'm not too up to speed on earthquake stuff....

I assume the flexes on the H&C are required per your earthquake regulations? Shouldn't the T&P line also have a flex in it between the heater and the ridgid point going through the wall.

I honestly don't know. It would make sense though.


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

Not required, however code states the ID shall not be reduced. Flex conns reduce the ID.




ILPlumber said:


> I have a question. Not ball busting!
> 
> I'm not too up to speed on earthquake stuff....
> 
> ...


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Tankless said:


> Not required, however code states the ID shall not be reduced. Flex conns reduce the ID.



Copper Flex connectors do not reduce the ID. Not the ones I use.


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

The Sharkbite was my fave but I have to say that the insulation is an issue.
The relief has to discharge into the same space as the WH but that's here and not there so is moot. But the insulation! OY!


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

Tankless said:


> I don't even bother with the insulation too often.....doesn't do a whole lot. But that's about average when a plumber does the install!


So does the HH seeing that it comes with the heater it must do something!! Looks important anyway


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

3/4" Relief valve discharge, if not in the same compartment, shall discharge through a 2" indirect waste, with an air gap. (2006 NSPC)


----------

